# Setting a Ltd dormant company, But... In full time employment



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Before I seek advice from an accountant, I thought I would ask to see if any one has any info. I would like to set a Ltd company (the company will be dormant) so I can keep the name. I would be placing myself as the sole shareholder & only director. I am currently in full time employment on PAYE. Did anybody on here know if I need to do any self assessed tax return as a director of a new company or just do end of tax year statements for the company?
Thanks in advance


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

If it has no income you dont need to do anything except file dormant company accounts and a tax return for the company. Nothing for yourself as you derive no income from it.

As I understand it - I have one too.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

RaceGlazer said:


> If it has no income you dont need to do anything except file dormant company accounts and a tax return for the company. Nothing for yourself as you derive no income from it.
> 
> As I understand it - I have one too.


^ yup

As long as you file the returns you're grand.


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

I had to do self assessment for 2 or 3years after registration of my dormant company, HMRC sent me out everything in post. After that period they then said I didn't need to any more.


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Yup, same situation here. You have nothing to worry about and nothing to do if it's dormant.


----------

